
 Overflows in SafeInt - wglb
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/593
======
JoachimSchipper
Regehr's current project is, essentially, fuzzing C compilers. His blog is
very much worth following, if only to disabuse yourself of the notion that GCC
is infallible. (Not that the others are better, mind.)

~~~
wglb
And that the C language spec is either broken or to unspecific.

~~~
KonradKlause
Like any other spec. :-)

------
cpeterso
If the SafeInt authors (Microsoft Corporation) can't avoid integer overflow
bugs, then _who_ can?

btw, the SafeInt3.hpp header file is almost 7000 LOC (including comments)!

------
KonradKlause
Some background on integer overflows:

<http://www.fefe.de/intof.html>

